# Whitebeard vs Kaido



## oiety (Aug 18, 2019)

Old Healthy Whitebeard, so no heart attacks.
Kaido isn't drunk.

How's it go?

Round 2: Primebeard vs Kaido, how far does Kaido push him?
I mean unless you think Kaido wins that one. Though I'd disagree do feel free to explain anyway.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 19, 2019)

R1: Kaido extreme diff
R2: Primebeard high diff


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 19, 2019)

*R1: Kaido extreme diff*

Whitebeard was old. His strength deteriorated. No matter how strong you were in your Prime, you will not remain same in your old days. His title come from his prime days. 72 years old WB is not the same guy he was in his 50's.

*R2: Primebeard extreme diff*

IMO Yonko's are extremely close in power. Same for even PrimeBeard. They would need extreme diff to beat each other but PrimeBeard will be winner every single time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

WB both. If G3 Elephant gun can shaken dragon Kaido and make his eyes white,strongest paramecia in the world should KO him (on max output). And Lin Lin thought that even old WB is an exceptional yonko (as she said: Kaido,Shanks and even White Beard).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 19, 2019)

I give it to Kaido high-high diff in round 1 and Whitebeard high-high to extreme diff in round 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 19, 2019)

Kaido
Edward


----------



## Beast (Aug 19, 2019)

WB both times. 

Kaidou is on the same level as BM not WB, WB is the exception, the one the rule doesn’t apply to, he was never on the same level as them (Yonko) to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 19, 2019)

Kaido wins the first scenario extreme diff

Primebeard takes the 2nd with upper-mid diff.



Corax said:


> WB both. If G3 Elephant gun can shaken dragon Kaido and make his eyes white,strongest paramecia in the world should KO him (on max output). And Lin Lin thought that even old WB is an exceptional yonko (as she said: Kaido,Shanks and even White Beard).



Nobody can take a barrage of elephant guns to the face without discomfort, especially since Kaido was drunk off his ass at first and probably not using haki. Not to mention Kaido won't just be standing there being a punching bag against a fellow yonko. Far as we know nothing Luffy did actually damaged him.

And Kaido's own attacks would take a bigger toll on WB anyway...


----------



## Beast (Aug 19, 2019)

First thing we see with Kaidou is him screaming WBs name, like he hasn’t been dead for 2 years. 

Probably flashbacks due to the trauma WB left him with... I wonder who made Kaidou become an alcoholic, was it Garp after he fisting his captain or could it be WB after almost making his dream a reality? 


Just have to wait and see, during one of the flash backs.


----------



## Edogawa (Aug 19, 2019)

It was already stated in Kaido's introduction that he challenged the Yonko and lost. And considering how Luffy knocked him out of his Zoan form, WB earthquakes his ass.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

Tenma said:


> Nobody can take a barrage of elephant guns to the face without discomfort, especially since Kaido was drunk off his ass at first and probably not using haki. Not to mention Kaido won't just be standing there being a punching bag against a fellow yonko. Far as we know nothing Luffy did actually damaged him.
> 
> And Kaido's own attacks would take a bigger toll on WB anyway...


It was just 1 attack. G3 EG is massively weaker than Gura punch,they aren't even remotely comparable. Kaido won't be bag,but as a close combat fighter he will be at a serious disadvantage as WB's Gura fruit complemets his close combat abilities far more. He can infuse his supreme grade bisento by quake power,or if he wishes he can use it to infuse his legs/fists. With each clash/block quakes will travel through Kaido's club and damage him as it is solid. If he takes a max power hit ungarded he will be KO immediately.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

Tenma said:


> Kaido wins the first scenario extreme diff
> Far as we know nothing Luffy did actually damaged him.


This isn't true actually. His dragon form was shaken by G3 EG and its eyes went white.As much as Luffy was shaken by Katakuri's block mochi (his eyes also went white and he was shaken).


----------



## Tenma (Aug 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> It was just 1 attack. G3 EG is massively weaker than Gura punch,they aren't even remotely comparable. Kaido won't be bag,but as a close combat fighter he will be at a serious disadvantage as WB's Gura fruit complemets his close combat abilities far more. He can infuse his supreme grade bisento by quake power,or if he wishes he can use it to infuse his legs/fists. With each clash/block quakes will travel through Kaido's club and damage him as it is solid. If he takes a max power hit ungarded he will be KO immediately.



The only thing Gura punches have 1HKO'd are not even in the same galaxy as Kaido in terms of durability. Akainu withstood two and he isn't as durable as Kaido either.

Using what is at best the mildest of injuries (more likely discomfort since there wasn't a scratch on him) in a scenario where Kaido was ambushed,drunk and not using haki to decide WB can oneshot him, especially since he proceeded to no sell hundreds of G4 hits to lowball Kaido's durability is stupid. Whitebeard took way more damage from fodder and still walked off a Meigou to the head.

WB isn't oneshotting another Yonko period, especially the one with the craziest dura hype. Like, wait until he takes a _real _injury under appropriate circumstance at least.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

Tenma said:


> The only thing Gura punches have 1HKO'd are not even in the same galaxy as Kaido in terms of durability. Akainu withstood two and he isn't as durable as Kaido either.
> 
> Using what is at best the mildest of injuries (more likely discomfort since there wasn't a scratch on him) in a scenario where Kaido was ambushed,drunk and not using haki to decide WB can oneshot him, especially since he proceeded to no sell hundreds of G4 hits to lowball Kaido's durability is stupid. Whitebeard took way more damage from fodder and still walked off a Meigou to the head.
> 
> WB isn't oneshotting another Yonko period, especially the one with the craziest dura hype. Like, wait until he takes a _real _injury under appropriate circumstance at least.


Kaido has scars on his body. And Luffy has a similar and he was almost killed by that wound,so Kaido's wound can be considered serious/mortal. If even top tier like WB can't wound him,likely no one can. It was another top tier who seriously wounded Kaido.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 19, 2019)

Sengoku called him the world's strongest man in Marineford, even despite his old age. His introduction panel called him the world's strongest man, even despite his old age. If you want to call his title bullshit, or argue that it didn't apply at the point when it was mentioned, then that means all titles in One Piece can similarly be flat out lies meant to create false hype for a character. 

Kaido's title doesn't get special consideration, nor does anyone else's.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> Kaido has scars on his body. And Luffy has a similar and he was almost killed by that wound,so Kaido's wound can be considered serious/mortal. If even top tier like WB can't wound him,likely no one can. It was another top tier who seriously wounded Kaido.



I never said WB couldn't wound Kaido (I'd imagine any yonko can), I said he can't oneshot him.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Aug 19, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> It was already stated in Kaido's introduction that he challenged the Yonko and lost. And considering how Luffy knocked him out of his Zoan form, WB earthquakes his ass.



Its true he did take on all the yonko and marines . . . by himself 

The take away the world took from his wasn't that he was the weakest Yonko, but the strongest in the world.

Since you brought up the introduction, it was also said they tried to kill him, but ultimately none of the Yonko can do a thing to him (Lord only knows who gave him that scar but it wasn't Whitebeard, probably Im).


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> This isn't true actually. His dragon form was shaken by G3 EG and its eyes went white.As much as Luffy was shaken by Katakuri's block mochi (his eyes also went white and he was shaken).



Kaido was drunk. Dude took a G4 barrage and sighed and you think he was shook by G3 ?

Get out with this crap


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Kaido was drunk. Dude took a G4 barrage and sighed and you think he was shook by G3 ?
> 
> Get out with this crap


G4 is trash (except KKG). Clearly he was shaken and even one panel close up specifically shows his eyes and enlarged blood vessels (capillary).


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> G4 is trash (except KKG). Clearly he was shaken and even one panel close up specifically shows his eyes and enlarged blood vessels (capillary).



SO G3 > g4 according to you

I'm freaking done


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 19, 2019)

S1: WB extreme diff
S2: WB high (mid) diff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

WB babyshakes that scaly dragon ass


----------



## Vampire Queen108 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> SO G3 > g4 according to you
> 
> I'm freaking done



The fight against Crackers Biscuit Solider alone proves that’s nonsense.


----------



## El Hit (Aug 19, 2019)

Wb kills him, he is the raízen of one piece


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> SO G3 > g4 according to you
> 
> I'm freaking done


According to Oda. He made that double spread and even a one panel close up that specifically shows his eyes and enlarged blood vessels (capillary).


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> According to Oda. He made that double spread and even a one panel close up that specifically shows his eyes and enlarged blood vessels (capillary).


Re read the chapter. Kaido had bloodshot eyes near the whole damn time given he was drunk. Also you need to re read Luffy vs Cracker and Luffy vs Katakuri.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 19, 2019)

WB beats him in both. Extreme diff for first, and high for second.


----------



## GucciBandana (Aug 19, 2019)

I don’t doubt prime wb > kaido, old wb possibly >= kaido but hard to say.
However I’ve seen people who believe kaido > even prime wb with arguments such as:
Creature > man, kaido title > wb title.
One on one, bet on kaido, so kaido beats wb 1 on 1.
Pirate king, king of the sea, gold medalist, owner of the throne, “kaido, shanks, even whitebeard” are all speaking in term of crew standing instead of individual fighting abilities, non of them puts wb above kaido individually.
And even using ace novel, which isn’t canon, but the only place where kaido title and wb title existed at the same time, as evidence that kaido has a superior title.

I mean non of these are something solid but it’s just very annoying to debate against, I would like to see everybody put together some valid points to truly put this topic away.

Help me out guys.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Aug 19, 2019)

GucciBandana said:


> I don’t doubt prime wb > kaido, old wb possibly >= kaido but hard to say.
> However I’ve seen people who believe kaido > even prime wb with arguments such as:
> Creature > man, kaido title > wb title.
> One on one, bet on kaido, so kaido beats wb 1 on 1.
> ...


Yeah, actual supporting points are the worst. As opposed to these . . . 



TheWiggian said:


> S1: WB extreme diff
> S2: WB high (mid) diff





Shiba D. Inu said:


> WB babyshakes that scaly dragon ass





Dr. White said:


> WB beats him in both. Extreme diff for first, and high for second.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 19, 2019)

WB wins both, only difference is second one with some room to spare


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 19, 2019)

Round 1: It can go either way or Kaido extreme diff

Round 2: WB wins high diff or maybe mid diff.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Re read the chapter. Kaido had bloodshot eyes near the whole damn time given he was drunk. Also you need to re read Luffy vs Cracker and Luffy vs Katakuri.


No. In the chapter 922 on pages 6-7,  8 (close up), 9 (close up), 10 (close up), 11 his eyes are normal and have pupils. After that G3 hit special close up with sound effect is made and his eyes are white without pupils and have a lot more enlargened blood vessels than normal.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 20, 2019)

Corax said:


> WB both. *If G3 Elephant gun can shaken dragon Kaido and make his eyes white,strongest paramecia in the world should KO him (on max output).* And Lin Lin thought that even old WB is an exceptional yonko (as she said: Kaido,Shanks and even White Beard).


Jesus f'ing Christ....

The way you interpret the things that happen in this manga literally hurt my brain.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 20, 2019)

Corax said:


> No. In the chapter 922 on pages 6-7,  8 (close up), 9 (close up), 10 (close up), 11 his eyes are normal and have pupils. After that G3 hit special close up with sound effect is made and his eyes are white without pupils and have a lot more enlargened blood vessels than normal.


His eyes have blood vessels too but you are ignoring it.

Either way you are trolling


----------



## Sabco (Aug 20, 2019)

Prime Whitebeard > Kaido > MF Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2019)

Whitebeard wins first round with extreme diff, possibly very hard diff. 

Whitebeard wins second round with high diff, possibly mid diff.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2019)

WB both rounds
Second round is a joke.Primebeard quakes him into oblivion


----------



## Jo Ndule (Aug 20, 2019)

Kaido wins or stalemate
I dont see how even primebeard beats Kaido when he couldnt K.O teach neither Akainu when enraged


----------



## Beast (Aug 20, 2019)

Jo Ndule said:


> Kaido wins or stalemate
> I dont see how even primebeard beats Kaido when he couldnt K.O teach neither Akainu when enraged


Are you suggesting that Kaidou could 1HKO’d either BB or Akainu?


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 20, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Are you suggesting that Kaidou could 1HKO’d either BB or Akainu?



dude posts similiar to erkan


----------



## Beast (Aug 20, 2019)

I rather we go back to wanking Zoro and Mihawk than these two retards that are currently being wanked.


----------



## KBD (Aug 20, 2019)

Kaido wins both scenarios. Creature is a broader category than men. 1v1 always bet on Kaido!

Also inspired by the magnificent logic present at every Kizaru discussion: Kaido was on his way to handle WB, but Shanks stopped him. So we effectively have a tierlist: Shanks > Kaido > WB.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> *R1: Kaido extreme diff*
> 
> Whitebeard was old. His strength deteriorated. No matter how strong you were in your Prime, you will not remain same in your old days. His title come from his prime days. 72 years old WB is not the same guy he was in his 50's.
> 
> ...


At least you are consistent extreme diff in all accounts.

But extreme dif to extreme dif TF.

This is not even possible.

Then I presume Akainu is also extreme diff and he is below both.

Zehaha, from your pov, Old Ray is also extreme diff to PK Luffy,


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 20, 2019)

Corax said:


> WB both. If G3 Elephant gun can shaken dragon Kaido and make his eyes white,strongest paramecia in the world should KO him (on max output). And Lin Lin thought that even old WB is an exceptional yonko (as she said: Kaido,Shanks and even White Beard).


What the fuck are you talking about shaking kaido and white eyes? This was already proven wrong. Even back then that shit was ridiculous. And man o man, whitebeard was feeling gunshots. Get off your bs wagon


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 20, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> It was already stated in Kaido's introduction that he challenged the Yonko and lost. And considering how Luffy knocked him out of his Zoan form, WB earthquakes his ass.


He challenged them singlehandedly, meaning yonko and crew, marines plural.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> I rather we go back to wanking Zoro and Mihawk than these two retards that are currently being wanked.


Go and be you, because both characters are levels above even EOS Zoro.

At best EOS Zoro provides a high - extreme diff to Kaido and low end of high diff to Prime WB.


----------



## Fujitora (Aug 20, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> I rather we go back to wanking Zoro and Mihawk than these two retards that are currently being wanked.


These 2 are less retards than your green god and his “master”


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> But extreme dif to extreme dif TF.



??????



> Then I presume Akainu is also extreme diff and he is below both.



I consider all top tiers to be extremely close to each other & I don't think Akainu is below Kaido. 

So yes. 



> Zehaha, from your pov, Old Ray is also extreme diff to PK Luffy,



Ols Ray isn't a top tier anymore. He would be high diff. 

Prime Ray on the other hand would be extreme diff.


----------



## Jo Ndule (Aug 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Are you suggesting that Kaidou could 1HKO’d either BB or Akainu?


Nope he couldnt K.O a weaker Teach point blank with quake attacks
Couldnt do that to Base MF Akainu too.
Akainu and Teach were still able to fight later 

If kaido has that chance, Teach wouldn't be able to walk until the war ends... Akainu was going to be badly injured or KOed for some time.

Kaido has more physical strength, durability and endurance than WB.
WB only has his powerful df and maybe greater haki than kaido


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Ols Ray isn't a top tier anymore. He would be high diff.


Old Ray is high dif for PK Luffy , the strongest character in the series and Prime Ray can go extreme.

LOL ... you do you my man.

Pro tip Kaido one-shot a top high tier Luffy, that is not high diff.
Old Ray is low top tier and it will never be high diff for PK Luffy.
Prime Ray is not extreme diff to PK Luffy.

PK Luffy neg diffs any high tier.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Go and be you, because both characters are levels above even EOS Zoro.
> 
> At best EOS Zoro provides a high - extreme diff to Kaido and low end of high diff to Prime WB.


This makes no sense really for WSS Zoro to be weaker than a guy who was defeated 250 (or 200) chapters ago. It is like to say that Skypea/W7 Zoro loses to Arlong.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Corax said:


> This makes no sense really for WSS Zoro to be weaker than a guy who was defeated 250 (or 200) chapters ago.


LOL , WB was defeated in MF and he still defeats EOS Zoro anyday.

This is logic 101.

So let me See your logic WB < Kaido < BM < Shank < BB < Akainu if Luffy fights him.

Kaido is above the other Yonko, EOS Zoro is above WSS, not related at all.

Until BB or another character is above him by Oda's words, he is top, BB will also be defeated before WSS most likely and both Zoro and current WSS have no place to be on his level Zehaha.

Your logic is good for DBZ but OP is not that.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL , WB was defeated in MF and he still defeats EOS Zoro anyday.
> 
> This is logic 101.
> 
> ...


Shanks stopped Kaido, Mihawk=Shanks, EOS Zoro>Mihawk. And EOS Luffy>Akainu~BB>Kaido. This will happen,or otherwise EOS Luffy and EOS Zoro won't even reach previous PK and WSS lvl. and by any shounen standard this is impossible. New gen>old gen.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Corax said:


> Shanks stopped Kaido


Pro tip this is not how you do  PL.

You start with WSS did this to X then he can do this.

Let's try this your way,
EB sea king eats Shanks hand, WSS= Shanks;
Sea King general level to Shanks and WSS.

EB Luffy one shot Lord of the Cost.



Corax said:


> Shanks stopped Kaido, Mihawk=Shanks, EOS Zoro>Mihawk. And EOS Luffy>Akainu~BB>Kaido.


Defeating WSS does not do anything to the PL of character above the WSS.

A mid-top tier is not the same as a top top tier that is Kaido.

Roger high diffs at worst Kaido.

End of wank.



Corax said:


> This will happen,or otherwise EOS Luffy and EOS Zoro won't even reach previous PK and WSS lvl.


Luffy will surpass PK Roger;
Zoro will surpass current WSS.

PK Roger will never be the same level as any WSS.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Pro tip Kaido one-shot a top high tier Luffy, that is not high diff.




Luffy isn't a top high tier.
Kaido isn't going to one shot any one from now. Final battle will have PIS in favor of Luffy.


----------



## Steven (Aug 21, 2019)

Jo Ndule said:


> Kaido wins or stalemate
> I dont see how even primebeard beats Kaido when he couldnt K.O teach neither Akainu when enraged


----------



## Beast (Aug 21, 2019)

Jo Ndule said:


> Nope he couldnt K.O a weaker Teach point blank with quake attacks
> Couldnt do that to Base MF Akainu too.
> Akainu and Teach were still able to fight later
> 
> ...


He was clinging on top life. A healthy beard and literally dying WB aren’t the same, even a fresh Kaidou isn’t KOing MF BB because he is a tank, all he does is eat attacks.

As for Akainu, there is no base Akainu.

Everything else you wrote is pure fanfic, Kaidou doesn’t have the feats to be easily knocking out BB or Akainu, the best he can do is 1HKO enraged Luffy, which imbhonest could still be explained.

Kaidou doesn’t have better physical strength than WB, where did you get this?
Kaidou is more durable i can agree to that.
Wndurance? You must be having a laugh, Kaidou hasn’t shown us any endurance feats.

People here always mixing up the two.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 21, 2019)

If there's no plot device sickness then WB wins. Kaido is only the strongest around when someone like WB isn't alive and that's not even 100% confirmed or anything just reasonable assumptions.

WB is still getting pushed to at least high/extreme, though.

Primebeard solidly high diffs.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

Imagine said:


> Kaido is only the strongest around when someone like WB isn't alive and that's not even 100% confirmed or anything just reasonable assumptions.



Not according to Deuce.

Kaido was 1v1 BS while WB was alive.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 21, 2019)

Deuce's statement's or beliefs are noted but don't end any form of debate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

What debate?

Kaido is strongest itself is a debatable point. But whether he was considered as such when WB was alive isn't.


----------



## Gotenks92 (Aug 21, 2019)

Kaido wins


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Luffy isn't a top high tier.
> 
> Kaido isn't going to one shot any one from now. Final battle will have PIS in favor of Luffy.


With respect, gent A FM is a top high tier.

No high tier defeats current Luffy, and if he does it is  extreme extreme diff.

LOL, manga show you Luffy defeats an FM, Kaido one-shots Luffy after he gets FS and he uses Kong Organ with no effect.

You Ray gives high diff to  Prime PK Luffy at his current age.

Type some more for me please.



Imagine said:


> If there's no plot device sickness then WB wins. Kaido is only the strongest around when someone like WB isn't alive and that's not even 100% confirmed or anything just reasonable assumptions.
> 
> WB is still getting pushed to at least high/extreme, though.
> 
> Primebeard solidly high diffs.


LOL someone with decent statements.


Prime Bear high diffs Kaido.

And Kaido high diffs an Admirals Zehaha.



Sherlōck said:


> Not according to Deuce.


When Deuce is Oda, it will mean something until then WB is above Kaido, Prime WB high diffs.
And the rest get high-extreme diffes by Kaido.

Prime Ray giving extreme diff to the strongest character TF.



Sherlōck said:


> But whether he was considered as such when WB was alive isn't.


So Kaido was going at MF to fight WB because he was stronger then WB ...


----------



## Jo Ndule (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> With respect, gent A FM is a top high tier.
> 
> No high tier defeats current Luffy, and if he does it is  extreme extreme diff.
> 
> ...


Kaido fights anyone
He even went and fought BM... even tho he is stronger

Challenging someone doesn't mean you are always weaker.

Kaido BM and Admidals >old wb.
No admiral even thought wb was worthy for their awakening or heigh end attacks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Jo Ndule said:


> Kaido BM and Admidals >old wb.


Correction sick old Wb and that is still a high diff to Kaido.

Nonstick old WB spanked PapaZuki and will push Kaido to extreme diff and Kaido will win because of his immortality.

Prime WB high diffs the scrub.


And this coming from a WB fan. @Law

@Jo Ndule stop postin only on PL thread.


----------



## GreenBull956 (Aug 21, 2019)

Round 1 WB regardless of the diff

His title is 100 % legit like WSS , and several characters have supported him being the strongest


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> With respect, gent A FM is a top high tier.



Maybe on your tier list but not mine. 

Top high tiers would be characters like Old Rayleigh, Sengoku who were once top tier. Chaton, Momosagi who were Admiral candidates. Weevil as he was compared to Young WB or Beckman whose strength was compared to Shanks. 

Beckman being the obvious out of the norm here.



> No high tier defeats current Luffy, and if he does it is extreme extreme diff.



Depends.



> LOL, manga show you Luffy defeats an FM, Kaido one-shots Luffy after he gets FS and he uses Kong Organ with no effect.



Luffy defeated a FM because of PIS. Kaido beat Luffy cause of PIS which will be rectified soon. 



> You Ray gives high diff to Prime PK Luffy at his current age.



????



QMS said:


> When Deuce is Oda, it will mean



What an idiotic logic.



> Type some more for me please.



Back at you.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 21, 2019)

Ryokugyu950 said:


> Round 1 WB regardless of the diff
> 
> *His title is 100 % legit* like WSS , and several characters have supported him being the strongest



Noone ever said otherwise. The title is outdated is all. Imagine Whitebeard sitting in a wheelchair with his legs paralyzed...then you will get why Noone takes that title argument for old Whitebeard serious.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Luffy defeated a FM because of PIS. Kaido beat Luffy cause of PIS which will be rectified soon.


You mean that manga panels happened because of PIS, tell me more.

Kaido one shooting Luffy can't be rectified by a stronger version of Luffy that defeats Kaido later.

Is like saying Zoro's L to WSS is rectified because he defeats MIhawk at EOS.


Sherlōck said:


> What an idiotic logic.


Dude,  Oda's manga panel are canon what some other sources say that contradicts the manga source is not cannon.
Whoever says otherwise is well you.


Sherlōck said:


> Back at you.


No, you are funnier I have to admit it.


----------



## Topi Jerami (Aug 21, 2019)

If Kaido's title is legit then Kaido wins against Old WB 100%.
No way the Top 1 in the verse currently would lose against the old self of someone that wasn't even Top 1 in his prime era. The current generation would be laughed at.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> You mean that manga panels happened because of PIS, tell me more.







> Kaido one shooting Luffy can't be rectified by a stronger version of Luffy that defeats Kaido later.



Stronger version of Luffy. 



> Is like saying Zoro's L to WSS is rectified because he defeats MIhawk at EOS.







> Dude,  Oda's manga panel are canon what some other sources say that contradicts the manga source is not cannon.
> 
> Whoever says otherwise is well you.



Unfortunately it doesn't contradict anything.


----------



## Jo Ndule (Aug 22, 2019)

People seriously think old WB was still strongest are plainly wrong. Should top debating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Aug 24, 2019)

I honestly don't see anyone out-enduring WB. Like at all.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 24, 2019)

Kaido have


super monster level physical power
super monster level Durability
super monster stamina 

top tier endurance
High level of speed and reaction
top class DF
hybird form
a named weapon
Advance CoA for all we can guess
ability to fly


how on earth Whitebeard can be a level above this ?


*the power set of one piece world simply don't let that happen unless WB be a full 3 Haki master as well*
*but knowing Roger most likely didn't had a DF (he didn't had by age 50 as a fact) and he was equal with a guy who have one of the strongest DF in the verse and only can make up the gap with Haki ... White Beard logicaly can't be both a DF master and a Haki master ... cause Roger = White Beard is a joke in this scenario *

*so one piece known power level logic can't give much of a upper hand to white beard

unless White Beard DF have a big gap of power to Kaido's DF

but with a hybrid coming ... I doubt it* 


Prime Beard most likely is weaker in terms of

physical power

Durability 

stamina

almost equal in terms of


DF power (in one Vs one)
weapon
CoA
endurance (WB have the edge)

and he is better than him in terms of


DF power (DC)
CoO
CoC (maybe)
skill


sorry mates .... by now there can be no logical way to assume Kaido and Prime Beard are far from each other

if Prime Beard is 100 ... Kaido is 96 ...


and knowing Prime Beard pick was 38 ... it's just fucking stupid to assume a ~ 68 years old one win Vs Kaido



Prime Beard beat Kaido in extreme extreme hard fight
Kaido beat healthy Beard in a extreme hard fight (or less)


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> WB both times.
> 
> Kaidou is on the same level as BM not WB, WB is the exception, the one the rule doesn’t apply to, he was never on the same level as them (Yonko) to begin with.



If that is the case then why was Whitebeard never anything else than yonko and world's strongest man? He is clearly being grouped together with them for a reason. Whitebeard's feats while sickness wasn't affecting him in Marineford were also not that mind blowing that you would have to put him in a league of his own. If anything Kaido easily matches those feats.


----------



## Beast (Aug 24, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> If that is the case then why was Whitebeard never anything else than yonko and world's strongest man? He is clearly being grouped together with them for a reason. Whitebeard's feats while sickness wasn't affecting him in Marineford were also not that mind blowing that you would have to put him in a league of his own. If anything Kaido easily matches those feats.


He literally didn’t want the promotion to PK, Roger was welling to tell him how to get to raftel and everything lol, he only shares the yonko title with them as he was one of the four most powerful pirates.


----------



## Zoro20 (Aug 24, 2019)

WB(WSM) wins both SCENARIOS 
OLD WB wins with very high -extreme diff 
PRIME WB wins with high (mid) diff


----------



## Steven (Aug 24, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Prime Beard beat Kaido in extreme extreme hard fight


Ouch...

Outside of his normal Dura(no CoA) is Primebeard>Kaido


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> He literally didn’t want the promotion to PK, Roger was welling to tell him how to get to raftel and everything lol, he only shares the yonko title with them as he was one of the four most powerful pirates.



That is not what I'm asking. I'm asking why Oda chose to give the other Yonko a title that equals that of Whitebeard and also in Kaido's case even trumps his? That doesn't sound like someone who is supposed to be viewed as massively stronger.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Outside of his normal Dura(no CoA) is Primebeard>Kaido



sorry mate ... I like to think Prime Beard is a LEVEL above Kaido

but I need logical math for admitting so ... not just pure hype 

hype can tell us who is stronger 

but it can't give us the gap


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 24, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> And considering how Luffy knocked him out of his Zoan form, WB earthquakes his ass.



with this logic

if squard mere attack can cut the body of Whitebeard this bad ... Kaido attacks would one shot Whitebeard ... lol


​stop the bad logic 

I don't even consider Kaido as strongest but come on! ... 

the power of this freak is off chart
​


----------



## Beast (Aug 24, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That is not what I'm asking. I'm asking why Oda chose to give the other Yonko a title that equals that of Whitebeard and also in Kaido's case even trumps his? That doesn't sound like someone who is supposed to be viewed as massively stronger.


I’ll rephrase it for you, even though WB is stronger than them, they (Kaidou, BM and Shanks) were still apart of FOUR (not one but 4) strongest/ most powerful pirates hence the Yonko. You’re basically asking me why Garp is VA even if he is in a league of his own... maybe not such a direct comparison but you get you’re asking me a stupid question. 

As for the title thing, they mean very little tbh, they are contradictory at best. Kaidou is the WSC and 1v1 king but has no history of actually beating another top tier, only a list of Ls.


----------



## Rob (Aug 24, 2019)

Roger = Primebeard > Oldbeard = *WSM* > Rest of the universe


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 24, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That is not what I'm asking. I'm asking why Oda chose to give the other Yonko a title that equals that of Whitebeard and also in Kaido's case even trumps his? That doesn't sound like someone who is supposed to be viewed as massively stronger.


to make the story more intersting?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> sorry mate ... I like to think Prime Beard is a LEVEL above Kaido
> 
> but I need logical math for admitting so ... not just pure hype
> 
> ...


We know he is stronger, we know it will not be extreme.

Sorry extreme is for those like Roger.

HIgh diff is more then enough, it can be lower.



Roƅ said:


> Roger = Primebeard > Oldbeard = *WSM* > Rest of the universe


Olderbeard yes, Sick and nerfed MF WB no, he can be high-extreme diffed by Kaido.
But that is the only version of WB, also Kaido will lose a limb after that.

Akainu should of have been dead in MF.


----------



## AmitDS (Aug 25, 2019)

R1: Kaido mid-high difficulty 
R2: WB and Kaido pushes him to extreme diff.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> We know he is stronger, we know it will not be extreme.
> 
> Sorry extreme is for those like Roger.
> 
> HIgh diff is more then enough, it can be lower.



again with what logic?

in raw powers Kaido is clearly above Whitebeard
in DF ... in terms of one Vs one Whitebeard might have the upper hand but they are close 
in Haki ... no reason to assume any of them is a Haki master 

so how the gap is big? 


it's like saying cause Akainu gave Kuzan an extreme hard fight so he would high diff Kizaru

Roger and Whitebeard are the strongest with a gap ... but not with a whole level !!

at least right now there can be no logic to back this claim up


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> again with what logic?
> 
> in raw powers Kaido is clearly above Whitebeard
> in DF ... in terms of one Vs one Whitebeard might have the upper hand but they are close
> in Haki ... no reason to assume any of them is a Haki master


Right back at you, again with what logic does Kaido gets extreme diffed by Prime WB?

Where did you get this?
Did you even see Kaido against any Raw strength Top top Tiers, Garp will eat him for breakfast, so will Roger and WB.

In terms of DF, Kaido means shit, WB can destroy islands casually he should be continental at peak.
WB has better haki then Kaido period, Kaido's haki will be bypassed by low top tier Luffy.



Red Admiral said:


> it's like saying cause Akainu gave Kuzan an extreme hard fight so he would high diff Kizaru


Akainu was 2 shot by WB at his lowest point, 30m after that he was dead.
Akainu does not get 10 days vs WB at prime he destroys him in h not days.



Red Admiral said:


> Roger and Whitebeard are the strongest with a gap ... but not with a whole level !!


Prime Akainu vs weakest WB.

Akainu exploited heart attack he damaged WB, WB took it.
WB did not exploit any heart attacks just said hello and 2 shot the foul.

That is the WB that was on Ivy, could not use COO and COC at all, his COA was so great that low-end marines could pierce him.

He got attack by one of his allies, lack of COO here vs sleeping with ACE.


That WB faces 3 Admirals, BB and his gang and none can finish him, he dies by himself standing.

vs

Kaido will be defeated by a low top tier Luffy.
Was wounded by Oden FFS.
Either the Top tiers of this gen are crap or Oden has better AP then Akainu Zehaha.

No, the gap is not a level but several levels.

If he was Prime WB he would not be defeated by low top tier Luffy.
If Akainu was Prime Garp level he would not be overthrown by IM.

Stop overhyping the mid gen that did nothing, they did surpassed squat.

Akainu defeat  Aokiji, no Yonko in 20 years vs
Garp defeated Rox and fought Roger.
Akainu should have defeated Kaido and fought with WB multiple times to be Prime Garp level.

Old gen is gold gen , new-gen will surpass the old gen, mid gen are weaker than old gen  and way weaker the new-gen

Luffy enters the mid gen level by defeating the strongest Kaido, he will surpass the old gen by defeating EOS BB a new-gen.



Red Admiral said:


> if squard mere attack can cut the body of Whitebeard this bad ... Kaido attacks would one shot Whitebeard ... lol


Oden put a big ass scar on a Prime Kaido the strongest not by you of course.

Squardo doing that on that version of WB and him being an Allie vs Oden is funny.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Right back at you, again with what logic does Kaido gets extreme diffed by Prime WB?
> 
> Where did you get this?
> Did you even see Kaido against any Raw strength Top top Tiers, Garp will eat him for breakfast, so will Roger and WB.
> ...




eat him for breakfast ? really? dude if we are going to say big claims with no come back ... that there is no point in talking ... I wonder what would happen if Garp or WB jump 10 k with help of no DF/ Haki and would be more stronger than a freaking Dragon
DC means shit in one Vs one ... Whitebeard DC didn't helped him much in front of Akainu
there no reason to assume WB Haki is above Kaido atm
2 shot? man Akainu was CLEAN after that ... so clean he was able to fight an entire Yonko crew
and ...
btw ... yes ... Kaido would eat MF Whitebeard 

again ... man I know you love WB ... I love him too ... but he saying any one else are shit or overhyping the shit out of WB is not logical


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I wonder what would happen if Garp or WB jump 10 k with help of no DF/ Haki and would be more stronger than a freaking Dragon


Interesting logic, I wonder what will Kaido do after he gets GN by  Law.

Why would surviving a fall would make him strong in raw strength, I wonder.
So you removed the haki for Garp's case
And DF for Chield Luffy Zehaha.

I see what you did there.


Red Admiral said:


> DC means shit in one Vs one ... Whitebeard DC didn't helped him much in front of Akainu


Falling for 10k means shit for vs, Luffy can do it in EB, see what I did there.


Red Admiral said:


> there no reason to assume WB Haki is above Kaido atm


There is, Prime WB will not be bypassed by Wano Luffy nor Roger nor Prime Garp.
Oda made that possible.


Red Admiral said:


> 2 shot? man Akainu was CLEAN after that ... so clean he was able to fight an entire Yonko crew
> 
> and ...


And damage only  Curiel, GG a mid tier.
GG a top tier logia user with top tier haki was fighting a lot of mid and high tiers from which only Marco and  Vista had high tier haki at best.
Wano Luffy might have better COA then them damn

After Wano Luffy will have a level above Vista's COA and at worst a little better then Marco's COA, and I am  low balling Luffy here.

So where is the hype for Akainu from doing that?

Let me show it to you he did no damage to Marco.
Garp one puch did more lasting damage then Akainu's DF+COA ever did to Marco.


Red Admiral said:


> again ... man I know you love WB ... I love him too ... but he saying any one else are shit or overhyping the shit out of WB is not logical


No you don't you are putting Kaido at extreme diff for all Yonko to be extreme diff to PK level and that is not correct.

@Law , was I a Kaido fanboy last week now I am a WB one, NEXT.



Red Admiral said:


> eat him for breakfast ? really?


It is an expression, you overhyped Kaido for no reason.

He needs to prove he is at the same level as PK Roger and WB, not the other way arround.

No PK level opponent will ever by critical damage by Wano Luffy, this is what Oda wrote, not me and not you.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> I’ll rephrase it for you, even though WB is stronger than them, they (Kaidou, BM and Shanks) were still apart of FOUR (not one but 4) strongest/ most powerful pirates hence the Yonko. You’re basically asking me why Garp is VA even if he is in a league of his own... maybe not such a direct comparison but you get you’re asking me a stupid question.
> 
> As for the title thing, they mean very little tbh, they are contradictory at best. Kaidou is the WSC and 1v1 king but has no history of actually beating another top tier, only a list of Ls.



Ok but why is it "four strongest pirates" then... Why not 3 or 5? You are suggesting that that name is only there for being part of the strongest but there is a reason Oda gave that name to a set number of people other than Whitebeard at all. Because they are supposed to be taken serious even when being put next to Whitebeard. It is supposed to put them on the same level which makes perfect sense given how Garp explained the yonko back then. And Garp being vice admiral is not even remotely the same because Garp has a choice the yonko do not. Yet in-verse Noone acknowledges Whitebeard's special status.. They just view him as one among many.

Kaido's title being legit or not is irrelevant because the fact of the matter is that regardless of the legitimacy Whitebeard was never even considered an option for that title. Besides we don't know who Kaido fought/beat and in the one Piece World is Noone who actually uses that kind of reasoning to Disput his claim for being strongest so it is most likely a non-factor.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Interesting logic, I wonder what will Kaido do after he gets GN by  Law.
> 
> Why would surving a fall would make his strong in raw strength, I wonder.
> So you removed the haki for Garp's case
> ...





GN won't work on some one with advance Haki
we are talking about *RAW power *... why should I add Haki and DF .. we can compere them alone .... and in RAW POWER Kaido is strongest in the verse
Luffy can jump 10 K cause of his DF ... I said no DF , no Haki 
he would not be surpassed in over all power ... but he might get surpassed in one terms of Haki ... WB was a DF freak not a Haki freak ... and tbh ... I doubt Luffy can surpass Kaido's Haki any way ... he just gonna be strong enough to effect him
if Shanks wouldn't stop him ... he most likely would kill them all tbh 
I think I know I am a fan of who  even in OJ ... when ever there was a popularity poll ... I voted White Beard over Shanks ... so ... yea ... but I don't like to create another level above a freak of power like Kaido for no good reasons until White beard can show me a good gap in Haki or DF ... he is just barely above Kaido or any of the Yonko
Kaido already have the best feats in the verse , and he is above any one in RAW power ever , and not far behind Roger 

for god sake Oda himself consider freaking Bullet not far behind Roger!! and yet Kaido can't be ??!! really??!!


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> we are talking about *RAW power *... why should I add Haki and DF .. we can compere them alone .... and in RAW POWER Kaido is strongest in the verse


No he isn't. Lin Lin can equally match his power. May be in hybrid form he is stronger than her,but she also has awakening likely. But anyway without DF they are equal in physical strength.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> GN won't work on some one with advance Haki


LOL, that was not the point and this is not yet proven.
And Kaido as of now does not have that form of haki.


Red Admiral said:


> we are talking about *RAW power *... why should I add Haki and DF .. we can compere them alone .... and in RAW POWER Kaido is strongest in the verse



Ok because you are disingenuous.

One Kaido has a Zoon DF: the most basic zoon exponentially increase stats, a carnivore more, an ancient even more and a mythical carnivore zoon the most.

Two where is a feat that he did with raw strength alone, no DF, no haki, no weapon?
 There is none.

And even if he had, invisible haki is not seen and his DF will always be there.

Garp has no DF and is above him in hype and PL.



Red Admiral said:


> Luffy can jump 10 K cause of his DF ... I said no DF , no Haki


Kaido has probably the most powerful Zoon a mythical one, the other impressive DF as Kaido's is another imortal beast a phonix, do you get it now?



Red Admiral said:


> he would not be surpassed in over all power



Baseless, Garp has no DF to boost his raw strength, Kaio has the best to do so. Roger has no DF and he was fighting Garp.



Red Admiral said:


> if Shanks wouldn't stop him ... he most likely would kill them all tbh


Finally, you said what you wanted to say ZEHAHA.



Red Admiral said:


> Kaido already have the best feats in the verse


he does not, WB  in MF with what he did was not surpassed by Kaido.

Freefalling from a Dragon DF user LOL is not RAW STRENGTH RELATED.

Should I use Marco or Luffy again?


Garp has no weapon only fists and COA>  Mythical Zoon DF with CLUB in raw strength.
Garp is the raw strength guy to go for in the story.


BM classed for 1 day with Kaido so he is not above her even though she has no DF to boost her raw strength.

Here is a raw strength feat:



This is another one:






This is another one:




This is not one :


See the club and the haki sparks, haki + weapon has nothing to do with raw strength.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> if Shanks wouldn't stop him ... he most likely would kill them all tbh


Not in this manga but nice flex:


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Corax said:


> No he isn't. Lin Lin can equally match his power. May be in hybrid form he is stronger than her,but she also has awakening likely. But anyway without DF they are equal in physical strength.



yes but he have that Zoan buff ... what we can do?

and tbh ... I'm not sure Big Mom can tank a 10K fall and be fine like Kaido was

Big Mom and Kaido are by far top of the verse in terms of raw power ... but I still give the edge to Kaido in his normal form ...



QMS said:


> LOL, that was not the point and this is not yet proven.
> And Kaido as of now does not have that form of haki.
> 
> 
> ...



for sure my claim about Kaido raw power is base on his portrayal ...

if Kaido go all out ... I think most of this feats look cute compere to that tbh

if you want to take a bet on his matter ... I'm all in



QMS said:


> Not in this manga but nice flex:


what? Kaido Vs Big is related to Akainu Vs WBP?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> yes but he have that Zoan buff ... what we can do?
> 
> and tbh ...* I'm not sure Big Mom can tank a 10K fall and be fine like Kaido was *
> 
> Big Mom and Kaido are by far top of the verse ... but I still give the edge to Kaido in his normal form ...


Stop using that shit is means nothing.

Even if he did that without his DF, proves nothing, only that he has a not ordinary resistance to physical damage similar to Luffy's DF.
Even Luffy's DF is not immune to that damage 100%.



Red Admiral said:


> what? Kaido Vs Big is related to Akainu Vs WBP?


My bad we were talking about Kaido, you used not Subject so I assumed, we were talking about him not Akainu.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stop using that shit is means nothing.
> 
> Even if he did that without his DF, proves nothing, only that he has a not ordinary resistance to physical damage similar to Luffy's DF.
> Even Luffy's DF is not immune to that damage 100%.



dude ... no ... it's not like Luffy ... 

Luffy can tank it ONLY cause of is DF

Kaido tank it on his own 

Kaido is a Zoan user and his DF is not active all the time unlike Luffy ... only when he become Dragon or hybrid 

and he tank that with no DF and no Haki ... the dude was trying to kill himself!!! 


you want me to stop using the best durability feat in the verse?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> what? Kaido Vs Big is related to Akainu Vs WBP?


Akainu vs WBP:
 Don't make me laugh:







This is how the uncracked AKainu looks :




This is what he did in all of MF Akainu with no external help:




This is him vs a high tier :


Going to kill a low tier.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> dude ... no ... it's not like Luffy ...
> 
> Luffy can tank it ONLY cause of is DF
> 
> Kaido tank it on his own


How do you prove that when you know that his DF a fucking mythical DF an eastern Dragon aka a Good in the mythology is his DF.

And no Marco's DF does not need activation to not let him get killed the only other Mythical DF that we saw.



Red Admiral said:


> and he tank that with no DF and no Haki ... the dude was trying to kill himself!!!


And that proves that he is highly resistant to blunt damage nothing related to raw strength.
We are going in circles.



Red Admiral said:


> for sure my claim about Kaido raw power is base on his portrayal ...


His portrait is ~ BM both below Prime WB.


----------



## Steven (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> sorry mate ... I like to think Prime Beard is a LEVEL above Kaido
> 
> but I need logical math for admitting so ... not just pure hype
> 
> ...


Hype has nothing to do with Powerlevel

And falling from Sky Island is still a crap feat


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> dude ... no ... it's not like Luffy ...


You can only say that for those that do not have Immortal dragons or phoenix as DF's.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2019)

Falling from 10K is causes less damage than Pre-TS Base Luffy's punch.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Falling from 10K is causes less damage than Pre-TS Base Luffy's punch.


In our reallity, this does more damage than falling from 10k.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Akainu vs WBP:
> Don't make me laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


do you think I don't remember MF?

Marco and Vista attack got neg diff
Akainu almost killed Jenbi
none of them was able to stop him more than a single moment

and all of it was after fighting whitebeard in a heavily fight



QMS said:


> You can only say that for those that do not have Immortal dragons or phoenix as DF's.


Kaido immortality is not cause of his DF .. unless you can prove it

Marco without using his DF won't make the fall



Acnologia said:


> Hype has nothing to do with Powerlevel
> 
> And falling from Sky Island is still a crap feat



in fact tat is the best raw power feat ... durability and physical power are related most of the times


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Marco and Vista attack got neg diff


Again, my point is that he did what to the two?
Nothing.

He defeated Curiel, overwhelmed Jimbey and Ace and that was all.

Now show me how he could of have killed all of them.

Akainu will these feats can not kill current Luffy if he wants so escape.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> How do you prove that when you know that his DF a fucking mythical DF an eastern Dragon aka a Good in the mythology is his DF.
> 
> And no Marco's DF does not need activation to not let him get killed the only other Mythical DF that we saw.
> 
> ...



when did Marco heal himself without the blue fire?  

Zoan need to be activated , it's not active all the time


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Kaido immortality is not cause of his DF .. unless you can prove it


The same to you, prove that first, he is immortal, second that it is not his eastern Dragon that is good in mythology that gives him the perk.



Red Admiral said:


> Marco without using his DF won't make the fall


LOL. he took top tier attack like Kizaru's head one and he will not survive that, even you don't believe that.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again, my point is that he did what to the two?
> Nothing.
> 
> He defeated Curiel, overwhelmed Jimbey and Ace and that was all.
> ...



the fact none of was able to stop him should show you that

and this is more than enough to say Akainu didn't get 2 shot


even if Whitbeard would really beat him the word 2 shot is wrong ... 2 shot means all it took was 2 shot ...


so this is wrong while being wrong about a wrong thing really


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> when did Marco heal himself without the blue fire?


Mate where did he need to activate anything for the blue flames to heal him?


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL. he took top tier attack like Kizaru's head one and he will not survive that, even you don't believe that.



when he got attacked ... he was really injured ... but this is one piece ... a mere attack can't kill Marco like that

he was Fed until he had his power back


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> even if Whitbeard would really beat him the word 2 shot is wrong ... 2 shot means all it took was 2 shot ...


How many hits did Akainu get, 2?
Did he go back up to WB?

yes
no

Did WB KO, no.

Did Akainu win the class, yes.




Red Admiral said:


> when he got attacked ... he was really injured ... but this is one piece ... a mere attack can't kill Marco like that


So a fall will kill him because we had such thing in OP ).


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate where did he need to activate anything for the blue flames to heal him?



Zoan users don't use their DF all the time 

in fact even Logia users don't active their DF all the times 

if you remember Luffy shot Smoker in alabasta for eating food ... Smoker Df wasn't active so Luffy with no Haki effect his body


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> So a fall will kill him because we had such thing in OP ).



yes ... a 10 K fall would kill almost any one but Kaido and maybe Big mom if they don't use DF or Haki and just let it happen like Kaido did..


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

If Kaidou was stronger then WB he wouldn’t have waited for WB to be distracted with the Marines to try and attack him


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> If Kaidou was stronger then WB he wouldn’t have waited for WB to be distracted with the Marines to try and attack him



2 things ...

first ...

Kaido wanted to attack Whitebeard BEFORE the start of the war
for all we can assume he wanted to kill Whitebeard himself cause he knew Whitebeard won't make alive after the war
so he didn't want to lost his chance

2nd ...

knowing true Prime Beard was 38 yo ... he being still the strongest in age 70 just don't make sense

White Beard is only a man

there is no reason to assume his power level is unreachable .. Great Era is full of top tiers and best of all era 

we have 11 Top Tiers belong to this era ... well 10 if you consider Big Mom from last gen

10!! and yet none of them can reach Prime Beard? not even get close to him?

why?!!! Whitebeard is not a god born or one of the kind or inhuman ....

on the other hand ... Kaido is not only a man ... he is one of the kind ..... but we still give the upper hand to Whitebeard at least in his Prime for clear better hype


----------



## Steven (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> in fact tat is the best raw power feat ... durability and physical power are related most of the times


Zorro can fall from the space and would not get a single scratch

And you think Sky Island is good?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> 2 things ...
> 
> first ...
> 
> ...


When did I say WB power level was unreachable? When did I say he was the strongest still. I said Kaidou waited till WB was distracted and at his weakest with illness to attempt an attack on him; if he was stronger he would have just killed WB at one point during the decade or so when WB wasn’t at his best due to just Old age.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> When did I say WB power level was unreachable? When did I say he was the strongest still. I said Kaidou waited till WB was distracted and at his weakest with illness to attempt an attack on him; if he was stronger he would have just killed WB at one point during the decade or so when WB wasn’t at his best due to just Old age.



Kaido most likely did attack Whitebeard during his time ... maybe more than once

but he did it alone and no one can over come an Yonko Crew and Yonko at same time not even Kaido

so he lost


*he wanted to attack White beard in that moment most likely cause only then he understood if he don't do anything he never can do that *

so he did that then



Acnologia said:


> Zorro can fall from the space and would not get a single scratch
> 
> And you think Sky Island is good?


space?


----------



## Beast (Aug 25, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Ok but why is it "four strongest pirates" then... Why not 3 or 5? You are suggesting that that name is only there for being part of the strongest but there is a reason Oda gave that name to a set number of people other than Whitebeard at all. Because they are supposed to be taken serious even when being put next to Whitebeard. It is supposed to put them on the same level which makes perfect sense given how Garp explained the yonko back then. And Garp being vice admiral is not even remotely the same because Garp has a choice the yonko do not. Yet in-verse Noone acknowledges Whitebeard's special status.. They just view him as one among many.
> 
> Kaido's title being legit or not is irrelevant because the fact of the matter is that regardless of the legitimacy Whitebeard was never even considered an option for that title. Besides we don't know who Kaido fought/beat and in the one Piece World is Noone who actually uses that kind of reasoning to Disput his claim for being strongest so it is most likely a non-factor.


But get this unlike the rest (maybe not shanks but that’s a big maybe) WB could have been more and did have a choice like WB. So, what now? 

It’s not legit if he’s never beat a top tier or anyone stronger than Oden simple, it’s fake hype.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> But get this unlike the rest (maybe not shanks but that’s a big maybe) WB could have been more and did have a choice like WB. So, what now?
> 
> It’s not legit if he’s never beat a top tier or anyone stronger than Oden simple, it’s fake hype.



well let's see in this way


Whitebeard went to Marine Ford , he fought , he got killed by swords and guns
Kaido went to fight Marine , got captured , they couldn't kill him

again ... I don't even consider Kaido as the strongest ... but he is a top top tier , who can fight the Yonko and Marine alone and make it alive?

*and my dear beast ... we are in Kaido's arc ... it's not a wise move to blame him for lack of feat and achievement ... Big Mom haters did that and now they try to save face 
*
this type of argument only work for Shanks/Mihawk/Dragon .... since they would go all out and show us a good back story far from now

but for Kaido? ... any chapters now we can get a big info on his powers and achievements


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2019)

BM will always remain a meme.

No amount of fight with Kaido is going to change that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 25, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> BM will always remain a meme.
> 
> No amount of fight with Kaido is going to change that.


Kaido is not better...


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Kaido most likely did attack Whitebeard during his time ... maybe more than once
> 
> but he did it alone and no one can over come an Yonko Crew and Yonko at same time not even Kaido
> 
> ...


This is a lot of speculation on your part.

The reality is simple if Kaidou was stronger then WB he would have been WSM. But he wasn’t; and while I agree that Kaidou May have been able to beat Marine Ford near the end of his life WB. That’s as far as I would go with it


----------



## Beast (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> well let's see in this way
> 
> 
> Whitebeard went to Marine Ford , he fought , he got killed by swords and guns
> ...


I’m not sure what you’re tryna suggest here... either Oden is stronger the yonko and marines or again, fake hype. 

Who said he isn’t a top tier? Being top top tier is simply your opinion or your tier list isn’t the same as mine, not that it means anything.

Yes, we are in the arc that Kaidou will be taken down I am very aware, I’m not sure why people keep forgetting that he falls first and almost everyone after him will either be scaled to him or just show better feats and no matter what they do only the FINAL and Luffy should be surpassing prime Beard and Roger. As for Kaidou, anyone could turn out stronger than him with better feats and it wouldn’t change the story in anyway.

BM... well I’m not going to get into that either but I’ve been shitting on BM since CaKEe but I don’t need to save face, not like she did anything that we didn’t already know she could do. 

Kaidou is currently the first top tier to be taken down and maybe along with BM but every top tier that hasn’t shown us anything (and that’s basically all) I’m easily willing to put above Kaidou as long as they have the portrayal or feats later on in the story. Everyone keeps tryna do Guess work and even if you think the story is going to most likely going to go one way, it can easily go another. The final Villain could be anyone, Akainu/ BB/ IM/ Shanks/ Kid the list could go on and I could find a reason and time line to fit many more characters but not Kaidou because he is going down THIS arc.  

Usually you get a list of Ws but for a reason only his Ls have been listed as Oda more than likely doesn’t want to put himself in a pinch for future plot, which Oda is known for moving and changing around. If Kaidou is the undisputed Worlds strongest than why no mention of him actually beating another solid and active top tier? Because Oda knows his story could progress in anyway and freaking Kizaru could turn out to be stronger than him and the WGs secret weapon lol.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> I’m not sure what you’re tryna suggest here... either Oden is stronger the yonko and marines or again, fake hype.
> 
> Who said he isn’t a top tier? Being top top tier is simply your opinion or your tier list isn’t the same as mine, not that it means anything.
> 
> ...



Kaido the first Boss who would go down

the next BOSSES of the story are

Teach , Shanks , Imu/Gorosei ... 

Akainu and admirals are not the arc boss ... let's be real here
Dragon is unlikely to have an arc but he may have a chance 
Mihawk is not even a boss 


so Kaido is the 3rd final boss ... not bad tbh ...


all I'm saying is his power level seem to be close to even Kings ... I don't care if he don't be ... but with all of those powers and still not even close to Kings? really? 

by given data I can't see how is that even possible


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> This is a lot of speculation on your part.
> 
> The reality is simple if Kaidou was stronger then WB he would have been WSM. But he wasn’t; and while I agree that Kaidou May have been able to beat Marine Ford near the end of his life WB. That’s as far as I would go with it



yes ... form both sides ... why Kaido went to kill WB is speculations ... and since there is more than one possibility ... all of them have a chance to be real


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> But get this unlike the rest (maybe not shanks but that’s a big maybe) WB could have been more and did have a choice like WB. So, what now?
> 
> It’s not legit if he’s never beat a top tier or anyone stronger than Oden simple, it’s fake hype.



He couldn't because even after Roger's death he was never being portrayed as something unique that goes far beyond yonko. Heck even the eos pirate King is just going to be a Yonko that finds one piece which tells us practically nothing about the strength differences between yonko and pirate King or Whitebeard and Kaido.



Turrin said:


> This is a lot of speculation on your part.
> 
> The reality is simple *if Kaidou was stronger then WB he would have been WSM.* But he wasn’t; and while I agree that Kaidou May have been able to beat Marine Ford near the end of his life WB. That’s as far as I would go with it



That works both ways. If Whitebeard was stronger than Kaido he would have been world's strongest organism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That works both ways. If Whitebeard was stronger than Kaido he would have been world's strongest organism.



let's be honest people ... sure ... Prime Beard > Kaido ... all day every day ...

but

world strongest creature is a better title than world strongest man ... any one with IQ over 10 can see this ...

and Kaido had his title while Whitebeard was alive so ...


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> yes ... form both sides ... why Kaido went to kill WB is speculations ... and since there is more than one possibility ... all of them have a chance to be real


Okay cool; still doesn’t change the fact that Kaidou has decades to beat WB or take the WSM title from him and never did



DiscoZoro20 said:


> That works both ways. If Whitebeard was stronger than Kaido he would have been world's strongest organism.


Is Kaidou not a man? If so then your admitting his hype doesn’t apply to WB at all; and only applies to beasts


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Is Kaidou not a man? If so then your admitting his hype doesn’t apply to WB at all; and only applies to beasts



What..? This debate has been done to death. Kaido is confirmed a man and the title is not "beast". You are arguing against canon.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> What..? This debate has been done to death. Kaido is confirmed a man and the title is not "beast". You are arguing against canon.


Okay so he’s a man; therefore WB is stronger then him; as he’s worlds strongest man. Thanks


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Okay so he’s a man; therefore WB is stronger then him; as he’s worlds strongest man. Thanks



Okay so he's an organism; therefore Kaido is stronger than him; as he's world's strongest organism. Thanks.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Okay so he's an organism; therefore Kaido is stronger than him; as he's world's strongest organism. Thanks.


A title Kaidou has only after WB death. Does not triumph that WB was considered stronger when he was alive


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> A title Kaidou has only after WB death. Does not triumph that WB was considered stronger when he was alive



Where did you get that from now? Don't make up fanfictions.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Okay cool; still doesn’t change the fact that Kaidou has decades to beat WB or take the WSM title from him and never did



to beat a Yonko you need a full war ... if Kaido would do that ... there was no win for him even if he won

2 Yonko crew are almost equal a full Yonko war make the both party weaker to dust

and Kaido had WSC during Whitebeard life time and* title wise* WSC > WSM ... title wise ... he did enough 

and Kaido is not to blame for not having the title *ROGER WASN'T WSM TOO .... *


----------



## Beast (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Kaido the first Boss who would go down
> 
> the next BOSSES of the story are
> 
> ...


That is merely your opinion, the Marines and WG are going start their great cleansing, so I’m sure an admiral will be an arc boss if Oda leads the story in that directions and even leaving them for the final war, the power inflation is only going to go up and whoever face the M3 come EoS are either going to be on the same level if not above that of Kaidous. 

Again your opinion, only thing that is most likely gonna happen is... Kaidou will fall this arc, whether there is 3/ 4/ or 5 more arcs is up to Oda to decide. 

What kings? WB, roger and Garp? Lol, Kaidou isn’t on the same level as them, and never will be once he falls this arc. 

You’ve got to understand that Kaidou isn’t getting stomped by anyone but he isn’t extreme Diff Prime Beard. The kings for pirates are ROX, Roger, WB and now Shanks as the closest man to PK not Kaidou, who has even a less of chance than fucking Bm to become PK if I’m honest.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> That is merely your opinion, the Marines and WG are going start their great cleansing, so I’m sure an admiral will be an arc boss if Oda leads the story in that directions and even leaving them for the final war, the power inflation is only going to go up and whoever face the M3 come EoS are either going to be on the same level if not above that of Kaidous.
> 
> Again your opinion, only thing that is most likely gonna happen is... Kaidou will fall this arc, whether there is 3/ 4/ or 5 more arcs is up to Oda to decide.
> 
> ...


fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> to beat a Yonko you need a full war ... if Kaido would do that ... there was no win for him even if he won
> 
> 2 Yonko crew are almost equal a full Yonko war make the both party weaker to dust
> 
> ...


We’re was it stated WSC was a title Kaidou had during WB life time?



DiscoZoro20 said:


> Where did you get that from now? Don't make up fanfictions.


Where did you get the opposite from


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2019)

No worries guys, i'm here to give an official answer from Oda himself  

*Reader (me):* Is Kaido stronger than WB?
*Oda:* No

Case closed. /thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> We’re was it stated WSC was a title Kaidou had during WB life time?


Ace's novel



But there is still no official intro box for him, like Mihawk and WB had with their respective titles, and it is even more speculative because of the ''people say'' line 


People also thought Luffy was 8 meters tall etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ace's novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How canon isn’t Aces novel


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> How canon isn’t Aces novel


Ongoing debate, it mentions some stuff that was not shown in the manga, like the rest of the Spade pirates etc. For me personally SBS Databooks VC's > novels.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> We’re was it stated WSC was a title Kaidou had during WB life time?


Ace novel no.2 ... it's the only canon novel so far ... 

p.s

you really thought Kaido got his world fame class title JUST after Whitebeard died as if before that WB being alive prevent that?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ongoing debate, it mentions some stuff that was not shown in the manga, like the rest of the Spade pirates etc. For me personally SBS Databooks VC's > novels.


I find the idea of the novels being canon dubious 

I especially think the idea that Moms Family is the strongest is really dubious as I think her crew is the weakest


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ongoing debate, it mentions some stuff that was not shown in the manga, like the rest of the Spade pirates etc. For me personally SBS Databooks VC's > novels.



in terms of value in order 


Manga
Oda/SBS
Data Book
other canon source
shady source

if manga , Oda , Data book would imply the info of Ace novel that been stated by editors as canon are wrong
than it was wrong
but other canon source are fine with the claim


Data Book make mistake ... like saying Teach attacked a off guard Shanks or Marco was first mate

but since manga deny the first and manga/Oda deny the 2nd one 

so both of them are wrong


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Ace novel no.2 ... it's the only canon novel so far ...
> 
> p.s
> 
> you really thought Kaido got his world fame class title JUST after Whitebeard died as if before that WB being alive prevent that?


What makes the Novel canon?

No he was a famous Yonko before then, but got the title after WB death would have been my guess as the two titles contradict each other


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I especially think the idea that Moms Family is the strongest is really dubious as I think her crew is the weakest



so? I think they are above Kaido's or even WB's crew ... but the other crews are not a FAMILY

and again ... titles are just fancy stuff ....

Whitebeard had the strongest crew said in canon manga ... but I bet every day Roger and Shanks's crew would beat them



Turrin said:


> What makes the Novel canon?
> 
> No he was a famous Yonko before then, but got the title after WB death would have been my guess as the two titles contradict each other




Mihawk being WSS while we have Shanks (if people think it's overall related)
White Beard being WSM while we have Roger
Kaido being WSC while we have Whitebeard
Whitebeard have the strongest crew while they can't hold a candle to Roger's and are weaker than Shanks's
Big Mom having the strongest family while we have the Monkey family

titles are not facts ... they are just general belief


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I find the idea of the novels being canon dubious
> 
> I especially think the idea that Moms Family is the strongest is really dubious as I think her crew is the weakest


I find it the same, I perceive that statement as in her blood family being the strongest family, they are her crew but her crew is not the strongest crew.


Red Admiral said:


> in terms of value in order
> 
> 
> Manga
> ...


They are still higher than novels, you agree on that as well, the manga did not show Ace using CoA, while in the Ace novel it was said he possess it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> so? I think they are above Kaido's or even WB's crew ... but the other crews are not a FAMILY
> 
> and again ... titles are just fancy stuff ....
> 
> Whitebeard had the strongest crew said in canon manga ... but I bet every day Roger and Shanks's crew would beat them


WB crew is a family; so doesn’t that contradict Moms Title? So why should I take this novel seriously



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I find it the same, I perceive that statement as in her blood family being the strongest family, they are her crew but her crew is not the strongest crew.
> 
> They are still higher than novels, you agree on that as well, the manga did not show Ace using CoA, while in the Ace novel it was said he possess it.


That’s plausible I guess, how would you interpret the Kaidou / WB stuff

I’ve always thought people say bet on Kaidou in 1v1 because they don’t know how to kill him even though WB is stronger with the Gura Fruit.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> *Mihawk being WSS while we have Shanks (if people think it's overall related)*
> White Beard being WSM while we have Roger
> Kaido being WSC while we have Whitebeard
> Whitebeard have the strongest crew while they can't hold a candle to Roger's and are weaker than Shanks's
> ...


Kaido does not have the official introduction to his title, people say he does, and people say he is, definitely not similar to WB's and Mihawk's introduction.

Let's not make this a MIhawk vs SHanks thread again please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> WB crew is a family; so doesn’t that contradict Moms Title? So why should I take this novel seriously



WB crew is weaker if you ask me ... and by family they meant a biological family ... not said to be one 

and you need to take this novel seriously cause in the end facts of the manga not gonna be anything to deny this info


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> That’s plausible I guess, how would you interpret the Kaidou / WB stuff
> 
> I’ve always thought people say bet on Kaidou in 1v1 because they don’t know how to kill him even though WB is stronger with the Gura Fruit.


I think it is like that.

Kaido WB is weird I will admit that, but as long as it is only a rumored title and people say, I can understand it similarly to you, people do not know how to kill him and they made him the strongest because of that, Primebeard >Kaido imo. MF WB is tricky to place.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kaido does not have the official introduction to his title, people say he does, and people say he is, definitely not similar to WB's and Mihawk's introduction.
> 
> Let's not make this a MIhawk vs SHanks thread again please.


I wasn't 
you know I hate it too much ... but the fact that titles are not end game ... is a fact

unless another top tier admit the title is legit ... just like WB

if Sengoku call Kaido "the strongest" than it's legit for me unlike now



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I find it the same, I perceive that statement as in her blood family being the strongest family, they are her crew but her crew is not the strongest crew.
> 
> They are still higher than novels, you agree on that as well, the manga did not show Ace using CoA, while in the Ace novel it was said he possess it.



well Manga never said Ace don't have Haki as well ... we just didn't saw it ... just like every body else



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I find it the same, I perceive that statement as in her blood family being the strongest family, they are her crew but her crew is not the strongest crew.
> 
> They are still higher than novels, you agree on that as well, the manga did not show Ace using CoA, while in the Ace novel it was said he possess it.


in facts parts of novel about Ace don't want to be PK is FAR MORE real to me than anime were ace said his goal is to be PK


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I wasn't
> you know I hate it too much ... but the fact that titles are not end game ... is a fact
> 
> unless another top tier admit the title is legit ... just like WB



OK good then. I am all for that, but the fact is that Mihawk is the EoS opponent for the deuteragonist of the manga, it places some good hype on him as well. 

His title is recognized by all, he is known as the WSS and people acknowledge that. 




Red Admiral said:


> well Manga never said Ace don't have Haki as well ... we just didn't saw it ... just like every body else


Well there were chances where he could have used it, like against BB or Akainu trying not to get burned, but I understand your point as well, although if his hand was covered in haki against Akainu he would not be burned imo, just like Vista's swords and Marco's legs weren't. 


Red Admiral said:


> in facts parts of novel about Ace don't want to be PK is FAR MORE real to me than anime were ace said his goal is to be PK


Anime is definitely not canon, I do not take it into consideration when debating, it is nice to watch it, but for sites like this one, the manga reigns supreme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> WB crew is weaker if you ask me ... and by family they meant a biological family ... not said to be one
> 
> and you need to take this novel seriously cause in the end facts of the manga not gonna be anything to deny this info


Like I said I think people bet on Kaidou because they don’t know how to kill him (dragon fruit probably makes him immortal), but WB is stronger.

Like WB would beat his ass around, but couldn’t kill him and eventually Kaidou would outlast


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Like I said I think people bet on Kaidou because they don’t know how to kill him (dragon fruit probably makes him immortal), but WB is stronger.
> 
> Like WB would beat his ass around, but couldn’t kill him and eventually Kaidou would outlast



and again ... I know ... but there are far better arguments than *"he didn't had the title of X or Y"* for this one

just try : Big Mom consider Whitebeard the strongest Yonko ... nothing so far can beat this argument


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> OK good then. I am all for that, but the fact is that Mihawk is the EoS opponent for the deuteragonist of the manga, it places some good hype on him as well.
> 
> His title is recognized by all, he is known as the WSS and people acknowledge that.
> 
> ...




tbh ... I want Mihawk DO SOME THING ... he can do much for plot and yet for last 22 years he was not at all effective ... I want Oda to give him a story line ... I'm sure he would be strong enough for both of us 
so I'm not gonna talk about Mihaw title and say Shanks didn't acknowledge that to be the case ... there is no win here ... we know all the possible arguments and their answers I assume (sadly)
I know but info of novel just fit right in to the manga ... I don't have a real problem with any of the info so I take it as canon until proven otherwise (if be proven otherwise)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> tbh ... I want Mihawk DO SOME THING ... he can do much for plot and yet for last 22 years he was not at all effective ... I want Oda to give him a story line ... I'm sure he would be strong enough for both of us
> so I'm not gonna talk about Mihaw title and say Shanks didn't acknowledge that to be the case ... there is no win here ... we know all the possible arguments and their answers I assume (sadly)
> I know but info of novel just fit right in to the manga ... I don't have a real problem with any of the info so I take it as canon until proven otherwise (if be proven otherwise)


You save the best for last, that is why Mihawk and Shanks come after Kaido and Meme. 

  
Good, no need to perpetuate it and make it another M vs S debate in other threads. 

I have given my stance, manga sbs db vc > novels, in terms of canon, of course manga is the ultimate one with others being below it, but novels imo are at the bottom.


----------



## Red Admiral (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You save the best for last, that is why Mihawk and Shanks come after Kaido and Meme.
> 
> 
> Good, no need to perpetuate it and make it another M vs S debate in other threads.
> ...



I think the main player would be Shanks and Teach ... but if there be a room for Mihawk I'm not gonna be mad

Mihawk may end up even above Kaido ... for now I don't think so ! ... but I always said there is a chance

this power should effect the plot ... but Oda giving me nothing ... hope he getting fire be the thing make him go wild

+++

I agree too ... but the bottom of canon still worth more than any theories or head canons and fan fic


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I think the main player would be Shanks and Teach ... but if there be a room for Mihawk I'm not gonna be mad
> 
> Mihawk may end up even above Kaido ... for now I don't think so ! ... but I always said there is a chance
> 
> ...


Power creep for EoS characters can push them up, but it is still far away and only speculation. 

Sure sure, bottom canon still beats fanfic.


----------



## Luke (Aug 25, 2019)

Old Whitebeard not hindered by any sickness beats Kaidou with very high/extreme difficulty.

Prime Whitebeard beats him with high difficulty.


----------



## Dunno (Aug 26, 2019)

WB wins as by canon. Probably very high to extreme diff though.


----------



## Steven (Aug 26, 2019)

The Ace Novel is crap

WSM>Not WSM.End of story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The Ace Novel is crap
> 
> WSM>Not WSM.End of story


WSC>WSM as a title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> WSC>WSM as a title


Not even in Odas eyes is that the case


----------



## AmitDS (Aug 29, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Not even in Odas eyes is that the case



Are people forgetting that Prime WB is the WSM/World's Strongest Pirate/ World's Most Dangerous Man (due to his fruit). Kaido's title means nothing since Prime WB is on par with Roger and is called the Strongest Pirate.

WSP > WSC since said creature is a pirate too and this title is shown when both of them are alive.

And judging from Nami asking if Kaido's human in response to Law calling him WSC I'm pretty sure it's confirmed that this title has nothing to do with Kaido vs the other yonko and actually refers to him being the most powerful beast/animal/non human entity since he's not considered human.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Are people forgetting that Prime WB is the WSM/World's Strongest Pirate/ World's Most Dangerous Man (due to his fruit). Kaido's title means nothing since Prime WB is on par with Roger and is called the Strongest Pirate.
> 
> WSP > WSC since said creature is a pirate too and this title is shown when both of them are alive.
> 
> And judging from Nami asking if Kaido's human in response to Law calling him WSC I'm pretty sure it's confirmed that this title has nothing to do with Kaido vs the other yonko and actually refers to him being the most powerful beast/animal/non human entity since he's not considered human.


Tell that the Kaido wankers


----------



## EBRAHEM EMADI (Aug 29, 2019)

oiety said:


> Old Healthy Whitebeard, so no heart attacks.
> Kaido isn't drunk.
> 
> How's it go?
> ...


Whitebeard


----------



## AmitDS (Aug 29, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Tell that the Kaido wankers


Sadly, the Kaido wankers don't want to hear logic. They still want to believe that he's stronger than all the other yonko even after that's been disproved AGAIN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Sadly, the Kaido wankers don't want to hear logic. They still want to believe that he's stronger than all the other yonko even after that's been disproved AGAIN.


Kaido´s best feat is destroying a small castle


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 29, 2019)

Kaido > Old Wb


----------



## Mob (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


>


when you lose all credibility with one simple poll


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


>


The OJ Squad


----------



## Sabco (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


>



@Admiral Ryokugyu


----------



## Dunno (Aug 29, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Kaido > Old Wb


Are you implying that Kaido is missing a certain body part?


----------



## oiety (Aug 29, 2019)

What is the actual raw on the World's Strongest Man title?

Is it man as in human?
Man as in human male?
Man as in anything male?


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2019)

oiety said:


> What is the actual raw on the World's Strongest Man title?
> 
> Is it man as in human?
> Man as in human male?
> Man as in anything male?


Otoko is human male. Seibutsu (Kaido's title) is living thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Aug 30, 2019)

All this talk about talk. When its time to put up and live up to the hype Akainu is putting holes in "world's strongest man" and Kaido is no diff the "5th Emperor of the Sea"


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 30, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Are people forgetting that Prime WB is the WSM/World's Strongest Pirate/ World's Most Dangerous Man (due to his fruit). Kaido's title means nothing since Prime WB is on par with Roger and is called the Strongest Pirate.
> 
> WSP > WSC since said creature is a pirate too and this title is shown when both of them are alive.
> 
> *And judging from Nami asking if Kaido's human in response to Law calling him WSC I'm pretty sure it's confirmed that this title has nothing to do with Kaido vs the other yonko *and actually refers to him being the most powerful beast/animal/non human entity since he's not considered human.



She asks that because Law brought up his title which we already know isn't referring to humans. Doesn't help your case though because it isn't excluding them either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Aug 30, 2019)

WB stomps easy


----------



## AmitDS (Aug 30, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> She asks that because Law brought up his title which *we already know isn't referring to humans*. Doesn't help your case though *because it isn't excluding them either*.



@Bold um what?

Or she asks that because Oda keeps drilling it into our heads that he's not considered human and that Kaido isn't the strongest human/pirate since people like Garp, WB, Big Mom, Shanks and even BB exist?

Why then doesn't anyone call him the WSM or the World's Strongest Pirate like they did WB?

 Kaido just clashed equally with Big Mom but you all still believe that WSC = WSM/ Strongest Pirate?

Oh yeah since WSC refers to human pirates too, does this mean that Whitebeard/Roger was the World's Strongest Creature and Kaido only had this title for 2 years? Does this also mean that BB/Luffy would be called WSC if and when they power up to PK level?

Oda's choice of wording is telling, even excluding the literal meaning of the word used/chosen. He's never called the strongest man or pirate, always creature and that is for an obvious reason.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 31, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> @Bold um what?
> 
> Or she asks that because Oda keeps drilling it into our heads that he's not considered human and that Kaido isn't the strongest human/pirate since people like Garp, WB, Big Mom, Shanks and even BB exist?
> 
> ...



You understood perfectly well what I said and if not then go Google the meaning of Kaido's title. I don't care about your denial arguments.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 31, 2019)

The double standards are ridiculous.

WB and Shanks split the heavens, they say that the other Yonko can't do it and when they do it, it's irrelevant.

They say that Kaido's title isn't legit because Big Mom isn't afraid of fighting him but never mention that the Admirals weren't afraid of fighting WB nor was freaking Ace on that matter. Or freaking VA Ronse. Shanks wasn't afraid to challenge WB but let's forget that too.

Kaido got scarred only by a single weapon which has special properties given that Oden's other sword didn't do a thing, so Kaido is weak. When WB has 2 scars from other guys outside Roger, he still is the strongest.

Kaido is the only guy Doflamingo was afraid of, that's irrelevant too. Kaido one shot Luffy, that's irrelevant too. Kaido is repeatedly stated to be the strongest, from Oda to various media, it's irrelevant. Orochi outright states the WG can't do shit because of Kaido and the CP0 weren't really arguing against that. Teach, the only guy in history with 2 fruits calls him a monster, that doesn't matter. Kaido is mentioned as someone beyond human understanding, it's bollocks and it doesn't matter. Kaido is based on the 2 strongest mythical creatures of Japan, hardly relevant.

Kaido is the overarching antagonist for nearly 300 chapters, the big goal of the entire TS, the guy who is the main antagonist of the arc that is based on Oda's home country, the arc Oda himself said couldn't wait to draw but somehow, according to some, Kaido isn't important.

Let's ignore all of these things because some people don't want him to be the strongest. Well sadly for you, Oda wants him to be the strongest whether you like it or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 31, 2019)

"Even Whitebeard".

But yeah,lets ignore that BM,who is~Kaido,highlighted him

And lets ignore this


Lets ignore that Doffy had the whole WG in front of him and never got tagged by WB

Lets ignore that WB had the strongest DF


----------



## CaptainCommander (Aug 31, 2019)

ice demon slayer said:


> WB stomps easy





Dellinger said:


> The double standards are ridiculous.
> 
> WB and Shanks split the heavens, they say that the other Yonko can't do it and when they do it, it's irrelevant.
> 
> ...



The difference between a WB fan and everyone else.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Even Whitebeard".
> 
> But yeah,lets ignore that BM,who is~Kaido,highlighted him
> 
> ...


Do you realize what long ago means ?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 31, 2019)

It can go either way with old WB, I think.

Prime one definately, propably around high difficulty.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Even Whitebeard".
> 
> But yeah,lets ignore that BM,who is~Kaido,highlighted him
> 
> ...


 can you get the viz panels please, they’re on mangalife


----------



## Exping (Aug 31, 2019)

give old healthy WB a squardo stab and he still wins


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 1, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> You understood perfectly well what I said and if not then go Google the meaning of Kaido's title. I don't care about your denial arguments.



*You said his title doesn't refer to humans but doesn't exclude them either. Which is it? If creature encompasses humans then it is referring to humans as you all say. *

And the 'meaning' of Kaido's title is directly contradicted by the fact that he was just fighting equally with Big Mom. This 'meaning' i.e. that Kaido is the strongest character is also contradicted by the fact that had this meaning been true then Kaido would have just been called the World's Strongest Pirate after WB died or WB would have been called the World's Strongest Creature from the start.

The fact that he is always differentiated by not being called man/human/pirate whereas people like WB are literally called the strongest pirate/man and people like Big Mom are fighting on par with him already shows us that WSC =/= the strongest character in one piece, beyond the other emperors. If WB was called the WSP 2 years ago then Kaido should be called the same right now since according to you all him being called WSC means that he is the strongest living pirate/human/character.

And oh wow you don't care about my arguments. So cool.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 1, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> *You said his title doesn't refer to humans but doesn't exclude them either. Which is it? If creature encompasses humans then it is referring to humans as you all say. *
> 
> And the 'meaning' of Kaido's title is directly contradicted by the fact that he was just fighting equally with Big Mom. This 'meaning' i.e. that Kaido is the strongest character is also contradicted by the fact that had this meaning been true then Kaido would have just been called the World's Strongest Pirate after WB died or WB would have been called the World's Strongest Creature from the start.
> 
> ...


Why would Kaido have an easy time against Big Mom ? Yonko are on the same level.

You guys use this crappy arguments to downplay Kaido but when WB has problems against Admirals he is still the strongest.

How does that even work ?


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Kaido and BM has the best dura of all yonkous
Shanks is the fastest Yonkou
BB has the best hax and firepower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Kaido and BM has the best dura of all yonkous
> Shanks is the fastest Yonkou
> BB has the best hax and firepower



Sounds fair, current Yonkou should be pretty much at same level, with BB being the biggest question mark. I also really do not see MF WB being decisevely stronger than other Yonkou with having much weakened Haki and Stamina. Prime WB's is another story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Lord Melkor said:


> Sounds fair, current Yonkou should be pretty much at same level, with BB being the biggest question mark. I also really do not see MF WB being decisevely stronger than other Yonkou with having much weakened Haki and Stamina. Prime WB's is another story.


BB is without a doubt the slowest of them


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 1, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Why would Kaido have an easy time against Big Mom ? Yonko are on the same level.
> 
> You guys use this crappy arguments to downplay Kaido but when WB has problems against Admirals he is still the strongest.
> 
> How does that even work ?



Well the fact that Whitebeard was old, sick,couldn't use haki and the power creep of the time skip hadn't happened yet allows this to 'work'. 

And crappy arguments? If Kaido is stronger than Big Mom he wouldn't clash equally with her for app. a day and Big Mom wouldn't basically laugh at his threat. It's common sense. If Kaido was stronger than Big Mom and Shanks it would have been stated, like WB, that he's the strongest pirate. Both Big Mom and the Gorosei held him in the same regard as Shanks/Big Mom. Again that's common sense. Not my fault Kaido is heavily wanked here.


----------



## KBD (Sep 2, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Well the fact that Whitebeard was old, sick,couldn't use haki and the power creep of the time skip hadn't happened yet allows this to 'work'.
> 
> And crappy arguments? If Kaido is stronger than Big Mom he wouldn't clash equally with her for app. a day and Big Mom wouldn't basically laugh at his threat. It's common sense. If Kaido was stronger than Big Mom and Shanks_ it would have been stated, like WB, that he's the strongest pirate_. Both Big Mom and the Gorosei held him in the same regard as Shanks/Big Mom. Again that's common sense. Not my fault Kaido is heavily wanked here.



You mean that WB is massively wanked around here partly just to make admirals look better?  Yeah, you got that right. 

And Big Mom and Kaido were pretty much conversing when they fought, thats just how they do. 

_Also_, Kaido has been stated to be the strongest creature in the entire series on multiple occasions, implied to be unkillable, and portrayed as the best 1v1er. Sorry if thats too much for you to swallow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

KBD said:


> You mean that WB is massively wanked around here partly just to make admirals look better?  Yeah, you got that right.
> 
> And Big Mom and Kaido were pretty much conversing when they fought, thats just how they do.
> 
> _Also_, Kaido has been stated to be the strongest creature in the entire series on multiple occasions, implied to be unkillable, and portrayed as the best 1v1er. Sorry if thats too much for you to swallow.


Baseless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 2, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Baseless



Does anyone know the Heimlich maneuver? This poor man is choking!


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

KBD said:


> Does anyone know the Heimlich maneuver? This poor man is choking!


Nobody of you Kaido fans EVER proved that he is currently the strongest.Your baseless rumor titel is not valid


----------



## KBD (Sep 2, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nobody of you Kaido fans EVER proved that he is currently the strongest.Your baseless rumor titel is not valid



I always find this way of thinking funny as hell. You get a whole introduction detailing what Kaido is all about. But that much be baseless and fake to fit into your headcanon? Im sure there is a reason why Oda would be disingenuous about something like that... the narrator must be lying... 

Do you understand how ridiculous you sound? If mental gymnastics was a sport you could be in the olympics.


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

KBD said:


> I always find this way of thinking funny as hell. You get a whole introduction detailing what Kaido is all about. But that much be baseless and fake to fit into your headcanon? Im sure there is a reason why Oda would be disingenuous about something like that... the narrator must be lying...
> 
> Do you understand how ridiculous you sound? If mental gymnastics was a sport you could be in the olympics.


If you think a introduction about how many times you got captured than yes,it was impressive


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

W/E

WB>Shanks>Kaido~BM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 2, 2019)

Whitebeard was called worlds strongest pirate when?


----------



## Law (Sep 2, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Whitebeard was called worlds strongest pirate when?


Vol 58/chapter 563 and I think in the following volume(s) in the character bios (same as below).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Red Admiral (Sep 2, 2019)

when a title is given to you , you have it unless some one beat you or you die ...

as simple as that

Prime Beard was top 2 of the verse and his time ... and strongest for a while most likely ... but a sick old one? come on ...


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> when a title is given to you , you have it unless some one beat you or you die ...
> 
> as simple as that
> 
> Prime Beard was top 2 of the verse and his time ... and strongest for a while most likely ... but a sick old one? come on ...


And what makes Kaido#1?


----------



## CaptainCommander (Sep 2, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Even Whitebeard".
> 
> But yeah,lets ignore that BM,who is~Kaido,highlighted him
> 
> ...



Typical WB fan. Let's post a page explicitly showing Big Mom says she could waste ALL 3 Yonko, and the fact she's talking about military strength VS individual strength. Then forget to mention this and focus on two words being side by side.


----------



## Law (Sep 2, 2019)

@xmysticgohanx chapter 233.




Red Admiral said:


> when a title is given to you , you have it unless some one beat you or you die ...
> 
> as simple as that
> 
> Prime Beard was top 2 of the verse and his time ... and strongest for a while most likely ... but a sick old one? come on ...


Sick old one too as that's how Oda introduced him. This isn't real life where having a title doesn't mean as much since you can lose it one year, win it back another year and so on. That's why you see in OP people as 65+ y/o (BM, WB, Garp etc) can beat the crap out of people of Luffy's or Kid's age. Real life logic is not applicable 100%. Oda could have introduced Wb as the former WSM and given the title to someone else. His title appeared in the same manga, same intro box, as the current WSS and future WSS by the same author.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Sep 2, 2019)

Law said:


> @xmysticgohanx chapter 233.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick old one too as that's how Oda introduced him. This isn't real life where having a title doesn't mean as much since you can lose it one year, win it back another year and so on. That's why you see in OP people as 65+ y/o (BM, WB, Garp etc) can beat the crap out of people of Luffy's or Kid's age. Real life logic is not applicable 100%. Oda could have introduced Wb as the former WSM and given the title to someone else. His title appeared in the same manga, same intro box, as the current WSS and future WSS by the same author.



that was his title ... he still had it... it don't mean he was still the strongest ...

Whitebeard gain his title +25 years ago

it's not like HxH titles ... in one piece titles are for life time



Acnologia said:


> And what makes Kaido#1?


when did I ever said Kaido is no.1 ...

do you not now me?

I'm just playing for the #TEAM_LOGIC ... and logic of titles are life time are wrong ... and Old sick beard is not no.1


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> when did I ever said Kaido is no.1 ...
> 
> do you not now me?
> 
> I'm just playing for the #TEAM_LOGIC ... and logic of titles are life time are wrong ... and Old sick beard is not no.1


Old WB had still the strongest DF


----------



## Red Admiral (Sep 2, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Old WB had still the strongest DF



again .. not true ... base on Oda himself Gura Gura is EQUAL TO OTHER LOGIA ...

so base on Oda his DF was only equal to the 3 Logia admirals


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 2, 2019)

Healthy WB?  We all know how this ends.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 2, 2019)

WB extreme diff


----------



## Shiroryu (Sep 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ace's novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mihawk and WB also got their titles because “people say” they are the strongest


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Mihawk and WB also got their titles because “people say” they are the strongest


Except the mangaka, you know the writer himself, made a distinction. 

WB's introduction 




Mihawk's pre and post TS introduction 






Kaido's introduction 




The mangaka himself considers it a rumor, the same rumor as Luffy being 8 meters tall, etc. Come back to me when Kaido gets one of these, and not just hearsay and vague statements.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiroryu (Sep 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Except the mangaka, you know the writer himself, made a distinction.
> 
> WB's introduction
> 
> ...


All titles are a rumor.

You guys are grasping at straws and you know it. I doubt that Oda even thought about Kaido’s title being illegitimate when he wrote that like. He was just trying to make Kaido sound really strong.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> All titles are a rumor.
> 
> You guys are grasping at straws and you know it. I doubt that Oda even thought about Kaido’s title being illegitimate when he wrote that like. He was just trying to make Kaido sound really strong.


I presented manga panels to you. The mangaka made a difference, as I said he was free to say "The World's Strongest Creature", he chose to say "people say" and "this pirate is said", I already explained this, a rumor, same as the example I provided with Luffy. What you doubt or do not doubt is irrelevant.

Official title>rumored title

Manga, manga panels>your head canon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiroryu (Sep 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I presented manga panels to you. The mangaka made a difference, as I said he was free to say "The World's Strongest Creature", he chose to say "people say" and "this pirate is said", I already explained this, a rumor, same as the example I provided with Luffy. What you doubt or do not doubt is irrelevant.
> 
> Official title>rumored title
> 
> Manga, manga panels>your head canon.


If this isn’t making mountains out of molehills then I don’t know what is


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> If this isn’t making mountains out of molehills then I don’t know what is


Sure, sure. Come back when you have manga panels and more than I doubt this I doubt that and head canon. Until then do not quote me to force me to waste my time and explain the same thing over and over again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiroryu (Sep 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure, sure. Come back when you have manga panels and more than I doubt this I doubt that and head canon. Until then do not quote me to force me to waste my time and explain the same thing over and over again.


Fact of the matter is that Kaido’s portrayal puts him at no.1 right now. He was said to be the 1v1 king, and until this is actually disproven in the manga, putting anyone above Kaido is illogical and reeks of bias


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> All titles are a rumor.
> 
> You guys are grasping at straws and you know it. I doubt that Oda even thought about Kaido’s title being illegitimate when he wrote that like. He was just trying to make Kaido sound really strong.


Mihawks and WB´s titel are legit

Kaidos is just a rumor made by Kaido wankers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 3, 2019)

KBD said:


> You mean that WB is massively wanked around here partly just to make admirals look better?  Yeah, you got that right.
> 
> And Big Mom and Kaido were pretty much conversing when they fought, thats just how they do.
> 
> _Also_, Kaido has been stated to be the strongest creature in the entire series on multiple occasions, implied to be unkillable, and portrayed as the best 1v1er. Sorry if thats too much for you to swallow.



Prime WB is the world's strongest pirate who Big Mom puts above your precious Kaido who, now that I think about it, was also stopped by Shanks.

And conversing? Oh please. Kaido literally threatened to kill her and they fought and Mr. World's Strongest creature _still _couldn't edge out a win after clashing for what over a day? 

Prime WB is confirmed on Roger's level while Kaido has been stated and shown to be on par with Big Mom.

Sorry if _that's_ too much for _you_ to swallow.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Prime WB is the world's strongest pirate who Big Mom puts above your precious Kaido who, now that I think about it, was also stopped by Shanks.
> 
> And conversing? Oh please. Kaido literally threatened to kill her and they fought and Mr. World's Strongest creature _still _couldn't edge out a win after clashing for what over a day?
> 
> ...


The worlds strongest man WB couldn’t get the edge against Admirals numerous times and he had an equal clash with Shanks

But let’s ignore that, shall we ?


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 4, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> The worlds strongest man WB couldn’t get the edge against Admirals numerous times and he had an equal clash with Shanks
> 
> But let’s ignore that, shall we ?



The World's Strongest Man was old, sick and at couldn't even use his haki properly. Meanwhile the World's Strongest Creature is clashing equally with Big Mom, was stopped by and couldn't overcome Shanks in a skirmish and himself considered Whitebeard someone to overcome. 

But let's ignore all that, shall we? 

Tbh I don't personally see a gap between Shanks/Big Mom/Kaido/Prime WB and since Big Mom and him were emperors way before the other 2 I see her and even Kaido/Shanks clashing equally even with Prime WB but the narrative portrays him as special even among the emperors (possibly due to his clashing with Roger and his amazing DF powers). So yeah Shanks clashing equally with old WB does nothing to my argument that Kaido isn't stronger than Prime WB.


----------



## Old Man Van (Sep 4, 2019)

Primebeard high diffs Kaido.

Oldbeard and Kaido is extreme diff either way

Sickbeard gets med diffed.


----------



## KBD (Sep 4, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Prime WB is the world's strongest pirate who Big Mom puts above your precious Kaido who, now that I think about it, was also stopped by Shanks.
> 
> And conversing? Oh please. Kaido literally threatened to kill her and they fought and Mr. World's Strongest creature _still _couldn't edge out a win after clashing for what over a day?
> 
> ...



Hihihi I think someone has trouble understanding the greatness of Whitebeards legacy while still trying to wank him. Pity the fool.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> The World's Strongest Man was old, sick and at couldn't even use his haki properly. Meanwhile the World's Strongest Creature is clashing equally with Big Mom, was stopped by and couldn't overcome Shanks in a skirmish and himself considered Whitebeard someone to overcome.
> 
> But let's ignore all that, shall we?
> 
> Tbh I don't personally see a gap between Shanks/Big Mom/Kaido/Prime WB and since Big Mom and him were emperors way before the other 2 I see her and even Kaido/Shanks clashing equally even with Prime WB but the narrative portrays him as special even among the emperors (possibly due to his clashing with Roger and his amazing DF powers). So yeah Shanks clashing equally with old WB does nothing to my argument that Kaido isn't stronger than Prime WB.


I don’t know why you expect Kaido to wreck Big Mom. Yonko are on the same level, differences are pretty small. So yeah you trying to downplay Kaido because he didn’t beat Mom is a bad argument

Also when did Kaido consider WB someone to overcome ? He just said that WB died while he can not


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 4, 2019)

KBD said:


> Hihihi I think someone has trouble understanding the greatness of Whitebeards legacy while still trying to wank him. Pity the fool.



Pity the what now?
Um I am trying to wank no one and yeah Prime WB was great but he was flawed just as any other emperor/character and made dumb decisions when it really counted also the fact that Shanks was stated to be on his level and Big Mom/Kaido were stated to have clashed with him for territory generally tells us that even Prime WB was not superior to the other 3 to an extent that he dominated them. The power struggle still existing supports this.



Dellinger said:


> I don’t know why you expect Kaido to wreck Big Mom. Yonko are on the same level, differences are pretty small. So yeah you trying to downplay Kaido because he didn’t beat Mom is a bad argument
> 
> Also when did Kaido consider WB someone to overcome ? He just said that WB died while he can not




There is no confirmed difference between Big Mom and Kaido though and no where is it ever stated or implied that there are small differences in the Emperors power levels. That's just your headcanon to justify Kaido being stronger but not pulling off any wins over Big Mom/Shanks.

The narrative paints them as equals.

It's stated that Big Mom stands head to head with Kaido and we saw them clash for hours equally. Versus what exactly? He is called the WSC? lol How you think this fails to prove that they are equals is beyond me.

Logically based on the fact that they are emperors, Kaido went out of his way to stop WB before he engaged the WG and continues to lament him dying while he lives, we can gauge that WB was someone he wanted to beat and that's ignoring normal circumstances where they are rivals as emperors.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2019)

AmitDS said:


> Pity the what now?
> Um I am trying to wank no one and yeah Prime WB was great but he was flawed just as any other emperor/character and made dumb decisions when it really counted also the fact that Shanks was stated to be on his level and Big Mom/Kaido were stated to have clashed with him for territory generally tells us that even Prime WB was not superior to the other 3 to an extent that he dominated them. The power struggle still existing supports this.
> 
> 
> ...


Yonko are stated multiple times to be on the same level and the strongest pirates in the world. Oda is pretty strict when it comes to his power balance, especially when he introduced those 4


----------



## Beast (Sep 5, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Yonko are stated multiple times to be on the same level and the strongest pirates in the world. Oda is pretty strict when it comes to his power balance, especially when he introduced those 4


Pretty strict? Come on now, don’t lie like that.


----------

